# Joining blanket squares



## hen

I usually knit up any oddments into blanket squares - they do tend to be slightly different sizes.
What would be the best way of joining them / sewing them together?


----------



## maidinkent

Do you crochet?, if so you could crochet an edge around each square and slipstitch them together.


----------



## flyssie

Jessica Jean put a whole lot of methods of joining in this link - scroll down a bit on first page: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275871-1.html


----------



## yourmother306

If they are just a little off, you can block the smaller ones to be the right size


----------



## Krykit

flyssie said:


> Jessica Jean put a whole lot of methods of joining in this link - scroll down a bit on first page: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275871-1.html


This is a treasure trove of links for joining squares! Before I saw this, I never imagined there could be so many ways to join squares. Big thanks to JJ!
:-D


----------



## Lillyhooch

yourmother306 said:


> If they are just a little off, you can block the smaller ones to be the right size


But be aware that if in wool that the squares will return to original size when washed and will need reblocking to stop puckering.


----------



## Jayceebee

I'm using a three stitch i-cord to join my squares of Norah's vintage afghan. So far I'm pleased with the result.


----------



## jeanrotter

hen said:


> I usually knit up any oddments into blanket squares - they do tend to be slightly different sizes.
> What would be the best way of joining them / sewing them together?


I knit the squares on one (or 4 or 5) continuous panel, just change colors when it is square, 20 stitches wide, 28 stitches tall. I hate sewing things together. So I will end up with one or two panels and I mattress stitch them together, really simple.


----------



## catlover1960

Jayceebee said:


> I'm using a three stitch i-cord to join my squares of Norah's vintage afghan. So far I'm pleased with the result.


Can you give a little more information on how you are doing the 3 stitch I-cord to join your squares. I have done an applied I-cord where I picked up stitches on only one side but not on 2 pieces. I am working on this same pattern and am looking for a better way to join than whip stitching the pieces together and I do not crochet.


----------



## Mitch

I, too, am interested in the 3 stitch I-cord. Great way to join the square.


----------



## Jayceebee

I cast on 3 stitches on a D.P. needle. I held it in the gap between the two squares. Move the working yarn around behind like doing an i-cord. 
In order to get the right-hand stitch to look correct, I move that stitch to the right needle, pick up a loop from the edge of the square with the left needle, then put that slipped stitch back on the left needle and knit the two stitches together. 
Then knit the middle stitch. 
Then identify and add a loop from the edge of the other square, and knit those two stitches together. 
Move the yarn around the back, and do the right-most stitch again. And keep on. The first rows are kind of fiddly, but then it firms up and gets easier.
The trickiest part for me is "finding" the right loop to pick up -- but that's why I've never done well with any seaming! This seems to hide my inconsistencies in the knit-together stitch!
The Norah afghan is challenging because a selvedge with about 90 rows is joined to a cast on edge of 57 stitches. 
I think the side with the higher number of stitches has to be the determining number. 
Oh, and I''m knitting the squares with a #9 needle, but using a #5 for the I-cord seam.
Hope this "commentary" is helpful.


----------



## Mitch

Thank you!


----------



## catlover1960

Jayceebee said:


> I cast on 3 stitches on a D.P. needle. I held it in the gap between the two squares. Move the working yarn around behind like doing an i-cord.
> In order to get the right-hand stitch to look correct, I move that stitch to the right needle, pick up a loop from the edge of the square with the left needle, then put that slipped stitch back on the left needle and knit the two stitches together.
> Then knit the middle stitch.
> Then identify and add a loop from the edge of the other square, and knit those two stitches together.
> Move the yarn around the back, and do the right-most stitch again. And keep on. The first rows are kind of fiddly, but then it firms up and gets easier.
> The trickiest part for me is "finding" the right loop to pick up -- but that's why I've never done well with any seaming! This seems to hide my inconsistencies in the knit-together stitch!
> The Norah afghan is challenging because a selvedge with about 90 rows is joined to a cast on edge of 57 stitches.
> I think the side with the higher number of stitches has to be the determining number.
> Oh, and I''m knitting the squares with a #9 needle, but using a #5 for the I-cord seam.
> Hope this "commentary" is helpful.


This is very helpful. I have 8 of my square done and used a size 7 for the blocks so will maybe use a size 4 or 5 for the i-cord. Thank you for posting this information.


----------



## Nana of 6

What a great idea. I will be trying that.


----------



## Finnsbride

Oh I really like this one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nannee

That is a pretty join . I'm going to print your explanation. Thank you


----------



## Grandydede

How do I you do this? I never saw anything joined with this method. I know how to make a three stitch cord but I can't figure out how to do it and join pieces together.. I love the way this looks!


----------



## ChristmasTree

Jayceebee said:


> I cast on 3 stitches on a D.P. needle. I held it in the gap between the two squares. Move the working yarn around behind like doing an i-cord.
> In order to get the right-hand stitch to look correct, I move that stitch to the right needle, pick up a loop from the edge of the square with the left needle, then put that slipped stitch back on the left needle and knit the two stitches together.
> Then knit the middle stitch.
> Then identify and add a loop from the edge of the other square, and knit those two stitches together.
> Move the yarn around the back, and do the right-most stitch again. And keep on. The first rows are kind of fiddly, but then it firms up and gets easier.
> The trickiest part for me is "finding" the right loop to pick up -- but that's why I've never done well with any seaming! This seems to hide my inconsistencies in the knit-together stitch!
> The Norah afghan is challenging because a selvedge with about 90 rows is joined to a cast on edge of 57 stitches.
> I think the side with the higher number of stitches has to be the determining number.
> Oh, and I''m knitting the squares with a #9 needle, but using a #5 for the I-cord seam.
> Hope this "commentary" is helpful.


Thanks for the info. Your join looks beautiful.


----------



## Jayceebee

Grandydede said:


> How do I you do this? I never saw anything joined with this method. I know how to make a three stitch cord but I can't figure out how to do it and join pieces together.. I love the way this looks!


 I guess the best way to imagine it is an I-cord done the way you always would do, but in between two finished squares, and picking up a stitch from each edge and knitting that stitch together with the stitches on either end of the I-cord. The cord doesn't curl into a "cord" -- it stays flat between the two pieces.
I've never done an attached I-cord edge.... is that done after the edge is bound off ??? .....but maybe that's a good way to think of it -- just attaching the I-cord on two edges at the same time.
I hope that helps!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

I


Jayceebee said:


> I'm using a three stitch i-cord to join my squares of Norah's vintage afghan. So far I'm pleased with the result.


I never saw this before, it looks lovely, well done!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy

I have a blanket ,wip, going on for about 3 years, I add to it between projects with little bits of left over yarn.

I am doing mitre squares so NO joining or sewing!!


----------



## Jeanette_H

I've been reading all the replies here and am VERY Greatful for ALL your ideas and help! I've finally finished all of the squares for my son's blanket and was really HATING the idea of having to sew them all together. I can't wait to try the 3 stitch I-cord method  Thanks Again to Everyone  - Jeanette


----------



## Jayceebee

Jeanette, hope it works well for you. Post a picture when you're done. Merry Christmas.


----------



## BeatrizSilva

Great idea! I was doing an afghan and that is a very easy way to unite the different parts of it. Besides this way it seams that everything is only one piece


----------



## oopsfiled

Is there directions on how to do this or a video?


----------



## Jayceebee

Sorry, no video. Just a description of my way of doing it in the posts above. Scroll up a ways for a long-ish one.
This is not a method I learned from anywhere. I just sort of thought it should work and played around with it.
Nothing ventured, nothing gained. No rules.


----------



## oopsfiled

Thank you for your answer After I posted here I went to you tube and found this,


----------



## Jayceebee

I've never seen that video! It's a great explanation. I haven't picked up the stitches on the sides first; I just pick up one from each side as I get to it. Thank you -- this really validates my "experiment".


----------



## oopsfiled

I thought it was a great video and your experiment was spot on. Now we can join squares to our hearts content. Happy New Year.


----------



## christiliz

Jayceebee said:


> I cast on 3 stitches on a D.P. needle. I held it in the gap between the two squares. Move the working yarn around behind like doing an i-cord.
> In order to get the right-hand stitch to look correct, I move that stitch to the right needle, pick up a loop from the edge of the square with the left needle, then put that slipped stitch back on the left needle and knit the two stitches together.
> Then knit the middle stitch.
> Then identify and add a loop from the edge of the other square, and knit those two stitches together.
> Move the yarn around the back, and do the right-most stitch again. And keep on. The first rows are kind of fiddly, but then it firms up and gets easier.
> The trickiest part for me is "finding" the right loop to pick up -- but that's why I've never done well with any seaming! This seems to hide my inconsistencies in the knit-together stitch!
> The Norah afghan is challenging because a selvedge with about 90 rows is joined to a cast on edge of 57 stitches.
> I think the side with the higher number of stitches has to be the determining number.
> Oh, and I''m knitting the squares with a #9 needle, but using a #5 for the I-cord seam.
> Hope this "commentary" is helpful.


I like the look of the 3 needle I cord for joining knitted squares. Thanks for the info and the tutorial! Beautiful afghan!


----------



## Jayceebee

Thanks for all the positive comments. I realized I haven't posted a picture of the finished blanket! I used Jo-Ann Big Twist yarn. It's very soft, easy to work with, and practical, because I plan to, and have, used this blanket. I didn't want something not washable or sturdy enough to used without fear of hurting it !!


----------



## christiliz

Stunning Afghan! Lovely design elements! Beautiful work!


----------



## 123shane123

I'm new to knitting paradise. I joined because I saw the three stitch Icord join and wanted to know more about it.
It makes a very clean join. 
Thank you for the instructions. I'll be using this join from now on. I make panel afghans for cancer centers and having a nice smooth ridge less join is so important for their comfort.
Thank you again for your post.


----------



## Bubbles101

I don't know what I am doing wrong :-( I can only see replies, but cannot follow any links - I just get linked to these reply pages :-(. I am trying to find the "key" for "Joining Blanket Squares" or can someone tell me what "rot" for pop edge means??? Many thanks!

Joining blanket square Cast on three stitches on dpn. Slip last stitch to rh needle, pick up edge stick, pass slip stitch back to left needle, knit 2tog, knit middle stitch, "rot for pop edge"


----------



## JaneO

I have successfully edged my knitted squared with a crochet edging (double, or treble), to make them the same size, then joined the crochet edges. I found a common colour, such as black, brings lots of discordant colours together.


----------



## rhody

that is beautiful!! is it your own pattern?


----------



## slow knitter

Love your icon. One of my cats used to do exactly that


----------



## neileyb

Hello, not sure you will see this question as it seems to be a few years past the original post, but here goes... I would like to try the 3 stitch icord join for this afghan (Norah's afghan). I understand the mechanical explanation you provide (thanks so much!), but my question has to do with the number of stitches. When I am joining the selvedge edge of one panel to the cast off edge on the other one, the stich count is drastically different (57 on the cast off edge and upwards of 90 on some knit edges). .... Using the icord method to join the 2 panels do you do a icord row for every stitch on both sides of the panels or do you skip a few rows every once in a while for the side with more stitches to allow it to lay flat? 

thank you in advance,
Beth


----------



## neileyb

I do see you mention that the larger square should dictate the number of stitches so should I pick up and knit more than one loop in the smaller panel? so I would make 2 "pick up" stitches out of almost all of the cast off edge of 57 to get to the number of 90 which is what is the average number of stitches in a selvedge row? or should I pick up the 57 stitches and then knit a row increasing stitches in that row to equal 90? hope my question(s) make sense...

thanks again,
Beth


----------



## slow knitter

Beth, I'm not the one who posted this. I'll look for the place that has it and see if I can find it.
Judi - slowknitter



neileyb said:


> I do see you mention that the larger square should dictate the number of stitches so should I pick up and knit more than one loop in the smaller panel? so I would make 2 "pick up" stitches out of almost all of the cast off edge of 57 to get to the number of 90 which is what is the average number of stitches in a selvedge row? or should I pick up the 57 stitches and then knit a row increasing stitches in that row to equal 90? hope my question(s) make sense...
> 
> thanks again,
> Beth


----------



## slow knitter

Hi, was it you who posted the I-cord join? I've received some questions about it and don't know how to answer as I don't know the I-cord join. If you posted it, could you tell us about it? The questions sent to me at slowknitter were 1) what do you do if the cast-on edge you're trying to join has 57 stitches and there are 90 stitches on the bound-off edge? How do you adjust so the two fit together?



Jayceebee said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments. I realized I haven't posted a picture of the finished blanket! I used Jo-Ann Big Twist yarn. It's very soft, easy to work with, and practical, because I plan to, and have, used this blanket. I didn't want something not washable or sturdy enough to used without fear of hurting it !!


----------



## slow knitter

Hi Beth,

I checked back into the posts I'd downloaded and find this join was posted by jayceebee. Below is the message I sent jayceebee, which shows a picture of the afghan she made. I also scrolled through the posts I have saved and found that it was in fact she who posted about the i-cord join. You might want to contact her.

Hope this helps.
Judi - slowknitter

Hi, was it you who posted the I-cord join? I've received some questions about it and don't know how to answer as I don't know the I-cord join. If you posted it, could you tell us about it? The questions sent to me at slowknitter were 1) what do you do if the cast-on edge you're trying to join has 57 stitches and there are 90 stitches on the bound-off edge? How do you adjust so the two fit together?



Jayceebee said:


> Thanks for all the positive comments. I realized I haven't posted a picture of the finished blanket! I used Jo-Ann Big Twist yarn. It's very soft, easy to work with, and practical, because I plan to, and have, used this blanket. I didn't want something not washable or sturdy enough to used without fear of hurting it !!


----------



## neileyb

Ah, thanks Judi. I am new to this site and just hit reply to the last post which was yours. Thank you so much for forwarding on though. I appreciate the help 

thanks again and Happy New Year!
Beth


----------



## slow knitter

Happy New Year to you too. Wishing you health, wisdom, and enough wealth to enjoy but not so much as to glut. <smile>



neileyb said:


> Ah, thanks Judi. I am new to this site and just hit reply to the last post which was yours. Thank you so much for forwarding on though. I appreciate the help
> 
> thanks again and Happy New Year!
> Beth


----------



## Stephhy

Just found this again, and wanted to say thanks!!


----------



## Jean K

Thank you for the link to the three stitch I-cord join. I will be using it for a blanket soon.


----------



## Stephhy

Jayceebee said:


> I cast on 3 stitches on a D.P. needle. I held it in the gap between the two squares. Move the working yarn around behind like doing an i-cord.
> The Norah afghan is challenging because a selvedge with about 90 rows is joined to a cast on edge of 57 stitches.
> I think the side with the higher number of stitches has to be the determining number.
> Oh, and I''m knitting the squares with a #9 needle, but using a #5 for the I-cord seam.
> Hope this "commentary" is helpful.


Thanks so much for this! I've been looking and looking.


----------



## SKRUGER

Thank you all for posting this. I have seen the picture but I couldn’t understand the explanation. Jaceebee yours was better but the link to the video by oopsfiled is going to be a life saver for me. I will be starting an Afghan shortly!
Thanks again for everyone here, Sue


----------



## knittingpixie

Jayceebee said:


> I cast on 3 stitches on a D.P. needle. I held it in the gap between the two squares. Move the working yarn around behind like doing an i-cord.
> In order to get the right-hand stitch to look correct, I move that stitch to the right needle, pick up a loop from the edge of the square with the left needle, then put that slipped stitch back on the left needle and knit the two stitches together.
> Then knit the middle stitch.
> Then identify and add a loop from the edge of the other square, and knit those two stitches together.
> Move the yarn around the back, and do the right-most stitch again. And keep on. The first rows are kind of fiddly, but then it firms up and gets easier.
> The trickiest part for me is "finding" the right loop to pick up -- but that's why I've never done well with any seaming! This seems to hide my inconsistencies in the knit-together stitch!
> The Norah afghan is challenging because a selvedge with about 90 rows is joined to a cast on edge of 57 stitches.
> I think the side with the higher number of stitches has to be the determining number.
> Oh, and I''m knitting the squares with a #9 needle, but using a #5 for the I-cord seam.
> Hope this "commentary" is helpful.


 :sm01:


----------



## kcdaisy17

Jayceebee - Yes, that is exactly what I was looking for. I guess there are way more ways to join than I realized. Now that I have this info, I'll make a couple of swatches and try both this and the crochet technique before I decide.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## JoyceinNC

Jayceebee said:


> I'm using a three stitch i-cord to join my squares of Norah's vintage afghan. So far I'm pleased with the result.


Please help! I have downloaded the instructions for this, looked them over, and don't know what the last part of the instruction means...."rot for pop edge". What does rot stand for? Probably something simple, brain isn't working too quickly today!

Thank you!


----------



## mirashnier

Jayceebee said:


> I'm using a three stitch i-cord to join my squares of Norah's vintage afghan. So far I'm pleased with the result.


I'm on square 10 of 30 squares that I'm using for an afghan for my daughter. I'm using some squares from Norah's Vintage Afghan, along with some squares from Cascade, and some made up ones... whatever we find that we like. She was here visiting and we were trying to plan for what sort of join to use. We found a few images that had i-cords and thought that would be nice. 
I went to research how to do it and found this thread. Great explanation! So Thank you Jayceebee and others.

The amazing thing is, that the square that I have on my needles right now, is one of the ones in Jayceebee's second image. Is that not crazy?!


----------



## GemsByGranny

Do you have a link to this method? It looks like what I'd like to use for knitted squares.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

GemsByGranny said:


> Do you have a link to this method? It looks like what I'd like to use for knitted squares.


You ask this on page four of a topic that's almost four years old? :sm06:

The directions for three-stitch i-cord joining were given a few pages ago: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-399409-1.html#8990040


----------

